# L2p, L2m and L2m 2009



## Ron Gallant (Mar 19, 2010)

Hello there. First time poster here and just discovering I don't have to spend a fortune to but some great lights.

I was looking into getting one of these newly discovered brands and had a question.

I am on the SF site and he has these 3 lights. I want to go with the modular system like this but I am not 100% sure what the difference in these 3 bases are. I think the L2m vs L2 2009 is just hard anodizing? What about the L2p?

I am looking for a good platform with lots of options. I would like a 123 but want to also try out the 18650. 

Whats up and whats your recommendations.

I will also be ordering a Solarforce L2-S4 Tailcap and Solarforce L2/L2m 2 Way Pocket Clip.


----------



## bogeymachine (Mar 19, 2010)

:welcome:

L2m 2009 is bored out to accept 18650 batts (with an additional extension tube) unlike L2m. Neither are HA, both accomodate RCR123 and CR123

L2p is HA and is sized for 2x CR123/RCR123 or 18650

Jake @ sbcflashlights is my go-to guy for SolarForce, there a a couple others I like also.

on the forums, old4570, black rose, kosPap and the rest of the SolarForce fans are very knowledgable

bogey out


----------



## Ron Gallant (Mar 19, 2010)

HA is?


----------



## pounder (Mar 19, 2010)

Ron Gallant said:


> HA is?


 

hard anodization..


----------



## old4570 (Mar 19, 2010)

L2M [ 18650 ] = Has 2 part body for CR123A or 18650 
If you add a CR123A extension , and order the light with a low voltage pill you can run , CR123A - 18650 or 2xAA 

I do like mine very much .


----------



## Ron Gallant (Mar 19, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks guys! 

So, let me get this straight. Would this be a good order? Anything you would add or remove? Should I go for the L2p instead?

Solarforce 2009 L2m
Color: Black
Crenelation: Color Coordinated Crenelation
3 - Mode Dropin: Solarforce LC-1 Cree R2 3 Mode .8-4.2V

Solarforce L2-ECR - CR123a extension tube
Solarforce L2/L2m 2 Way Pocket Clip
Solarforce L2-S4 Tailcap


----------



## Ron Gallant (Mar 19, 2010)

pounder said:


> hard anodization..



Makes so much sense AFTER I hear it. lol

Thanks


----------



## bogeymachine (Mar 19, 2010)

great start, exact configuration that started my SolarForce huffing habit...

personally: I'd ditch the tailcap (kinda spendy) until you've had a chance to play around a bit. Put the money into a flat bezel (makes the light more pocketable - the stock one is aggressive and is a little pokey in the pocket) and a cheap DX drop-in to support 2xcr123 (6+ V) in case you want to punch out a few extra lumens/volts.

enjoy your new rig...



Ron Gallant said:


> Awesome! Thanks guys!
> 
> So, let me get this straight. Would this be a good order? Anything you would add or remove? Should I go for the L2p instead?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ron Gallant (Mar 19, 2010)

Awesome. 

I am getting the tail cap because it has momentary on. I will be using this in a "tactical" role. The bezel is also not a big deal. This will be much like my Fenix TK10 I am sure. Just want to have some fun. :naughty:


----------



## pounder (Mar 19, 2010)

Ron Gallant said:


> Makes so much sense AFTER I hear it. lol
> 
> Thanks


 

no problem..

I love my L2 with 18650 battery and an R2 drop-in..I don't think you could go wrong with any configuration, but the 18650 is better for runtimes..


----------



## mn_doggie (Mar 19, 2010)

I just received the L2m 2009 version in the mail today. I used a Solarforce R2 3 mode droppin. Works fine with a CR123A.

I also tried the 2 AA and can't quite see how that works although it stated it should (the two AAs seem to be about 3/4" too long.) I don't have any other battery combinations yet. (It appears that I need to order an additional CR123A extension to fit the two AA based on a post up the chain. Thanks old4570!)

I have purchased from both sbflashlights and solarforce-usa. Todays order came from L2m came from solarforce-usa. Stuff gets to me faster from them cuz they are closer to me.


----------



## old4570 (Mar 20, 2010)

mn_doggie said:


> I just received the L2m 2009 version in the mail today. I used a Solarforce R2 3 mode droppin. Works fine with a CR123A. I also tried the 2 AA and can't quite see how that works although it stated it should (the two AAs seem to be about 3/4" too long.) I don't have any other battery combinations yet.
> 
> I have purchased from both sbflashlights and solarforce-usa. Todays order came from L2m came from solarforce-usa. Stuff gets to me faster from them cuz they are closer to me.
> 
> (It appears that I may need to order an additional CR123A extension to fit the two AA based on a post up the chain)



9P = 2xAA = 3xCR123A = 18650+CR123A 

You need extra CR123A extension for 2xAA 






2xAA on far left 




2xAA






This shows my L2M and parts needed for 2XAA


----------



## mn_doggie (Mar 20, 2010)

old4570 said:


> 9P = 2xAA = 3xCR123A = 18650+CR123A
> 
> You need extra CR123A extension for 2xAA
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, I editted my post after I went back and reread your post. I must have been having a "senior moment" when I first read it. When I ordered the L2M 2009, I must have assumed the the extention tube was the extra CR123A.

Still can't decide what dropin to use. So many choices.


----------



## old4570 (Mar 20, 2010)

If you go 2xAA make sure you get the 0.8v - 4.2v drop in , also called the low voltage drop in .


----------



## yatsunil (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi! I'm a n**b here so apologies for asking something basic - What's the difference with the L2 Argentine model that I see on KD? Thanks!


----------



## Ron Gallant (Mar 20, 2010)

OK, I went ahead and ordered everything but with the L2p. Excited!!!


----------



## Ron Gallant (Mar 20, 2010)

old4570 said:


> If you go 2xAA make sure you get the 0.8v - 4.2v drop in , also called the low voltage drop in .


Done


----------



## LV426 (Mar 21, 2010)

Ron,

With just minor technical skills (like mine) the reverse switch can be replaced with a forward clicky, to enable momentary on - so no need to buy one of the bigger fwd tailcaps.


----------



## Nameless (Mar 21, 2010)

Which forward clicky did you use? I'm looking for one but don't know which one to get.


----------



## Ron Gallant (Mar 21, 2010)

Nameless said:


> Which forward clicky did you use? I'm looking for one but don't know which one to get.



I got the Solarforce L2-S4 Tailcap. I like the Surefire style flare.


----------



## Nameless (Mar 21, 2010)

I'd like to keep the tailcap as slim as the standard one. That's why I don't want to buy a new tailcap but rather just replace the clicky.


----------



## Ron Gallant (Mar 21, 2010)

Nameless said:


> I'd like to keep the tailcap as slim as the standard one. That's why I don't want to buy a new tailcap but rather just replace the clicky.



Can you do that? Cool. I am liking this platform.


----------



## kosPap (Mar 23, 2010)

yes yuo can..there is at least one thread on forward clickie mods a month..search for it..many contributions by me and otehr members there...

BTW ddi anypne tell about the otehr difference of the L2M to the 2009 version?

the 2008 version had a shorted threaded section at teh tailcap..that created soem issues with the larger tailcaps like the S-4....


----------



## Ron Gallant (Mar 23, 2010)

kosPap said:


> yes yuo can..there is at least one thread on forward clickie mods a month..search for it..many contributions by me and otehr members there...
> 
> BTW ddi anypne tell about the otehr difference of the L2M to the 2009 version?
> 
> the 2008 version had a shorted threaded section at teh tailcap..that created soem issues with the larger tailcaps like the S-4....



Well I ordered the L2p. Will I have any issues will that?


----------



## LV426 (Mar 23, 2010)

Ron Gallant said:


> Can you do that? Cool. I am liking this platform.


I've bought some "tactical" dollar-n-a-half units to fit Romisen-lights.
With a pair of needle nose pliers, just unscrew the retainer ring, and push the old switch out.
To make the Romisen-switches fit snugly and recess the switch boot a couple of mm (1/10 of an inch), I used some o-rings.
Only problem is the spring being a bit on the short and soft side - i solved this temporarily with the spring from the original switch, mounted at the dropin.

And there will be zero problemos with the L2P!
Just remember some NYOGEL on the treads.


----------



## Ron Gallant (Mar 24, 2010)

LV426 said:


> Just remember some NYOGEL on the treads.



Great, something else to buy. lol


----------



## Tally-ho (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello,

How is the heat dissipation with Solarforce L2 + Cree MC-E, 1 mode ?
There is no mid or low modes, so, isn't this led too much powerfull for this body ?
Don't want to fry an hand or the driver after 15 minutes.


----------



## kosPap (Apr 14, 2010)

this is my test...I believe the issues is not that big...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/236616


----------



## Tally-ho (Apr 14, 2010)

kosPap said:


> this is my test...I believe the issues is not that big...
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/236616



Interesting but there is no mention of the temperature. Do you think that it could be run "safely" for more than 15 minutes. What is the body temperature ?


----------



## kosPap (Apr 15, 2010)

haven't got a way to measure but it was HOt, but not scorching......maybe next time i'll be in a big city I will buy a temp probe for my DMM


----------



## sithjedi333 (Apr 28, 2010)

Old,

Do you have any battery rattle when running this setup with 2xAA? What do you do about it? Thanks.




old4570 said:


> 9P = 2xAA = 3xCR123A = 18650+CR123A
> 
> You need extra CR123A extension for 2xAA
> 
> ...


----------



## balloo93 (Apr 30, 2010)

OP- For the forward clicky conversion, lighthound.com has the McClicky conversion that screws in and converts to forward clicky. You can also just order the McGizmo piece and make that work by getting creative with some plastic spacers and the original lock ring from the SolarForce tailcap. I did that and the forward momentary on this switch is GREAT!

I bought two L2Ms and use the black one on my Ar15 with a Viking Tactics light mount. Makes for a very compact package.







sithjedi333- As for the battery rattle, I have read where you can get some heater hose from a car parts place and cut it to length, then cut down the middle so that it wraps around the batteries and holds them still. I use some high temp tape around my CR123A batteries in my L2M. 

OP- be sure to pick up a single mode drop in with a bright white light just for kicks. I have one and love the flexability to go from single battery (L2M single CR123A) to something a brighter. I bought this one:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.32953


----------



## rice rocket (Apr 30, 2010)

balloo: I run solely 18350 cells in my L2m (2009). Dunno if you're using primaries or rechargeables. I got a pair from Batteryjunction, I'll probably get more, because they offer a pretty good capacity jump, and have much less rattle.


----------



## kosPap (Apr 30, 2010)

sithjedi333 said:


> Old,
> 
> Do you have any battery rattle when running this setup with 2xAA? What do you do about it? Thanks.


 
what I did was take some PVC tube connectors sliced them lenghtwise to decrease their diameter a bit and removed the internal step.....works good enough gripping the batt a bit


----------



## sithjedi333 (Apr 30, 2010)

Thx for the suggestions


----------

